# The Narrow Margin -1950s Movie Set on LD Train



## sueb (Oct 27, 2009)

About 2 weeks ago I enjoyed watching a 1952 (B & W) movie set about 90 % on a fictional LD train - the Golden West Limited - that was supposed to run CHI to La Junta to ABQ to LA. I think they said it was a "Central Pacific" train. They said this was the 1st time the film had been shown on Turner Classic Movies. There were scenes in bedrooms, sleeping cars, dining car/lounge and a men's restroom. Also a sequence on an open vestibule at the rear of the train. Exterior shots that were supposed to be in the La Junta Station. I didn't get a good look at the credits so I'm not sure how much was filmed on location and how much was done on sound stages. I won't give away the plot, but if you see this in the schedule for TCM again I think it's worth watching. A thriller with some good plot twists. It may also be available as a DVD.


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 27, 2009)

sueb said:


> About 2 weeks ago I enjoyed watching a 1952 (B & W) movie set about 90 % on a fictional LD train - the Golden West Limited - that was supposed to run CHI to La Junta to ABQ to LA. I think they said it was a "Central Pacific" train. They said this was the 1st time the film had been shown on Turner Classic Movies. There were scenes in bedrooms, sleeping cars, dining car/lounge and a men's restroom. Also a sequence on an open vestibule at the rear of the train. Exterior shots that were supposed to be in the La Junta Station. I didn't get a good look at the credits so I'm not sure how much was filmed on location and how much was done on sound stages. I won't give away the plot, but if you see this in the schedule for TCM again I think it's worth watching. A thriller with some good plot twists. It may also be available as a DVD.


I have a DVD of that movie and haul it out ever now and then to watch.

The best scene for me is when they get off in LAUS and walk down a ramp into the long concourse under the tracks. It looked the same then as it does now, just a little cleaner.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 27, 2009)

I just read yesterday on IMDB the only part of the movie filmed on board was the arrival into Los Angeles. On all other "on board" scenes, the camera was rocked to simulate train movement. There was a Canadian remake done in the 90s with Gene Hackman, but although the train scenes are a little better, that overall movie is a real toilet flusher.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Aloha

Back 1n1952 Hollywood did very little Location Shooting, preferring Stock footage, Studio, or Back lot. What little Locations then got lots of publicity.


----------



## George Harris (Oct 27, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I just read yesterday on IMDB the only part of the movie filmed on board was the arrival into Los Angeles. On all other "on board" scenes, the camera was rocked to simulate train movement. There was a Canadian remake done in the 90s with Gene Hackman, but although the train scenes are a little better, that overall movie is a real toilet flusher.


The "remake" so far as I know gives no credit to the original. So far as I am concerned, it is simply poor quality plagarism. Some of the plagarised scenes were extremely obvious, poorly done, and added nothing to the plot. The original was quite good.


----------

